# refractometer & (tiny piece of glass)



## Dee (Apr 22, 2004)

wow i cant beleive no one has responded to your question, i read it back when you posted it but i didnt have an answer for you so i didnt post. my guess would be to contact the person you bought it from and ask them to send you one. im still waiting for mine to come in the mail so i dont know what it looks like yet. mine should be here any day.
sorry...

you could re-post this in the "Equipment/Hardware Review"

[ July 10, 2006, 03:49 PM: Message edited by: Dee ]


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Most refractometers use a reference 
liquid. Not sure what the stone is?
Did you get a small bottle of the
reference liquid with the instrument?


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

The "stone" or piece of glass is to be used when calibrating your refractometer along with the "liquid". 

There may be some models that don't require this little piece of equipment. Mine has one so you might check with the supplier or individual that sold it to you.


----------



## Dee (Apr 22, 2004)

i recieved mine from National Industrial Supply from ebay and what it called for was a calibrating stone, of which didnt come with mine either. so i called (and left a message), they left a message with me telling me that the calibration stone isnt neccessary any more. it was used with the nasty smelling fluid that is no longer used (by them at least), and now they make a 60% cal. fluid - of which has to be calibrated accordingly - not at the recomended 78.5 Brix. 
they really should get around to rewriting the instruction pamphlet, on mine it stated at the top to just put the fluid on the prism and close the daylight plate, then at the bottom it states ATTENTION: ...use the calibration stone or you could ruin the daylight plate...
hope this helped


----------

